# Budgie with odd marking on belly area



## jimpyjimpster (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi, 

After returning from work today i realised that my budgie (Groovey) has a strange mark on her front. 

Any ideas what this could be?

(This is my first post so - HI! :w00t: )


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings welcome to the forum,glad you joined us.umm I can't really tell if there is something on there.but perhaps someone can see it better than I can.he's a beautiful budgie indeed.hi there groovey .you'll find all the helpful and wonderful advice,care for your feathered friend.thanks so much fun the photos.blessings and take care.:green pied:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi,
You have a lovely bird there, if you are referring to the feathers mid chest it looks to me like they are wet or greasy, is there something under the feathers that the picture does not show?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! 

From the photos I'm only seeing a few wet feathers and that's why they have a different colour. It' possible your Groovey had a short bath or had some of the feathers wet while eating veggies or a fruit treat, for example.


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi and welcome!

It looks like your Groovey has some wet feathers. Check back in half an hour to see if you still see that mark on him.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Groovey is a cute girl. 

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## jimpyjimpster (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks for your responses!

Groove says hi! She's around 1 year old and loves toys with and bell and acting like a little nutter! I've been considering getting her a friend for company when I am at work but not sure how she would react to another bird depsite seeming generally happy, playing, singing, dangling upside down from various objects etc. (lol!) she can be grumpy at times!

I have recently changed her over to using a metal water dish rather than a upright water bottle and she keeps picking it up slightly with her with her beek and banging it down and then finally having a drink (odd behaviour, maybe she doesn't like the bowl!) and maybe this is why it looks wet!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Silly bird, I have a bird that will do the same with his food and water dishes but he picks them up and throws them to the floor so I had to switch to dishes that he can't do that to.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

:welcome: What a beautiful little bird! I love the colors. I agree with the other posters, it looks like something is wet on the feathers. I bet it's gone by now, right?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Groovey is a gorgeous little girl  

I completely agree with the others about the bit of wetness on her feathers 

Be sure to post lots of pictures in the future, we love seeing cute budgies around here hoto:

If you have any questions after reading through the links provided, be sure to ask as we'd love to help. Hope to see you around! :wave:


----------



## jimpyjimpster (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks for your replies! 

It seems to have mainly gone, thanks for the advice!

Never know with this one lol she gets up to alsorts!


----------

